# Sebring 2012: Gargantuan Race Gallery Uploaded



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

How's that for menacing? Allan McNish at the wheel of @AudiR18_2. We believe the car looks meanest when viewed from the height of a Sebring gator, traveling at a rapid pace and with heat swirls flying off its jet wash. Had competitors seen that in their rearviews they likely got the heck out of the way, solidifying McNish's, Kristensen's and Capello's win. We'll have more race recap up later but for now enjoy the pics.

A few of our favorite race shots are below, or check out our * 2012 12 Hours of Sebring Photo Gallery for the full set. *










Why this guy? It's gotta be the pants.




























Holding it down for the 2-1-3.










Sebring Sonja










A throw away shot we decided to keep.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Both of these cars need dual hulls fab'd in and put into Extreme Unlimited Class Racing against Ms. Geico.


----------

